# *WARNING* Women Avoid This Thread



## thatbpguy (Dec 24, 2012)

OK, this is a test to see if any of our faithful women posters stray into this to check it out.

Now, ladies, if you have opted to check this thread please say so as this is all in good fun. And, we need to shame you for it. 

Why am I doing this? My in-laws arrived yesterday for 5 days and their air bed sprung a leak and we've been up most the night. So I'm friggin' bored.

So c'mon, who peeked?


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

My in laws just left today after being here for 2 weeks.


----------



## Me Vietare (Nov 26, 2014)

Pretty clever putting a hole in that airbed. My guess is that it's not repairable. Motel or the floor for the inlaws. They won't stay long especially if you have a big slobbery dog.


----------



## PhillyGuy13 (Nov 29, 2013)

My inlaws are coming down on Thursday. Wifey and I head out Friday for a getaway just the two of us no kids 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## thatbpguy (Dec 24, 2012)

Me Vietare said:


> Pretty clever putting a hole in that airbed. My guess is that it's not repairable. Motel or the floor for the inlaws. They won't stay long especially if you have a big slobbery dog.


Shhhhhhhhhhhhh, you're spilling all my secrets of getting rid of in-laws.


----------



## thatbpguy (Dec 24, 2012)

NextTimeAround said:


> My in laws just left today after being here for 2 weeks.


2 weeks??


----------



## thatbpguy (Dec 24, 2012)

FlowerChild said:


> I peeked.


Bad girl. :smile2:


----------



## Forest (Mar 29, 2014)

Seeing as how the whole website is now pink, I think that you're screwed. 


Pink? Fits.


----------



## NWCooper (Feb 19, 2013)

When I saw "Warning, Women avoid this thread", I couldn't click on it fast enough!

Now if it had said in laws as the thread title, I am sure I would have avoided it 😁


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

FlowerChild said:


> I peeked.


First honest lady on this thread. Congrats!


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

I always peek when something is written LIKE THAT...my Curiosity is always HIGH.... the more controversial , the more I would be interested in it's content ! I was hoping for a little more DIRT than this..


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

I couldn't say I strayed into this thread... rather I made a beeline for it. 

What's that saying about curiosity?


Hostess Tip # 1: Do not make your in laws stay on an airbed.


----------



## Baseballmom6 (Aug 15, 2012)

I didn't just peek, I read the whole thread! 😊


----------



## thatbpguy (Dec 24, 2012)

SimplyAmorous said:


> I always peek when something is written LIKE THAT...my Curiosity is always HIGH.... the more controversial , the more I would be interested in it's content ! I was hoping for a little more DIRT than this..


Just wanted to see who the bad girls are. :wink2:


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Oh come on... You make a headline warning women away? Like batgirl, I made a bee line for this thread.

So did you ever get any sleep?

Donning shame proof cape and goggles.


----------



## thatbpguy (Dec 24, 2012)

Baseballmom6 said:


> I didn't just peek, I read the whole thread! 😊


And the badder girls... 0


----------



## Miss Taken (Aug 18, 2012)

Guilty as charged.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

Anon Pink said:


> Oh come on... You make a headline warning women away? Like batgirl, I made a bee line for this thread.
> 
> So did you ever get any sleep?
> 
> Donning shame proof cape and goggles.


Who is this Batgirl that you speak of? 

It's catwoman or Ms Kyle if you're nastay!


----------



## Blossom Leigh (Mar 27, 2014)

Haha! Add me to that bad list...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

HA!!!

You were just begging to have the women come here.. >


----------



## the2ofus (Jan 28, 2014)

First thread I opened. This is why I never put keep out on something I want the kids to stay out of.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

If you want a woman to hate you try to change her. If you want a woman to try to kill you, tell her she can't change you.


----------



## totallywarped (Jan 26, 2013)

I peeked, my husband always said I was too curious for my own good.


----------



## sapientia (Nov 24, 2012)

Of course I looked. Besides, none of you *actually* know my gender. Only what I choose to tell you.

I've always thought the M-F subforums silly for this reason.

What you should have done was post a photo of something only a male would appreciate...


----------



## Constable Odo (Feb 14, 2015)

thatbpguy said:


> OK, this is a test to see if any of our faithful women posters stray into this to check it out.


This post is pointless. Any man who has been married knows women are biologically incapable of not sticking their nose in other people's business >


----------



## EI (Jun 12, 2012)

Guilty! :grin2: But, what's new! :wink2:


----------



## thatbpguy (Dec 24, 2012)

EI said:


> Guilty! :grin2: But, what's new! :wink2:


I knew it.


----------



## Kitt (Jun 3, 2015)

I not only looked and read the entire thread...I pissed on it too to claim it as mine! Take that, BPguy! :laugh:


----------



## gbrad (Jul 20, 2010)

So it's not a thread to talk trash about the women, that is disapointing.


----------



## AliceInWonderland (Jun 4, 2015)

*clicks*

*reads the whole thread*

*giggles*

*quietly slips away without anyone noticing*


----------



## thatbpguy (Dec 24, 2012)

AliceInWonderland said:


> *clicks*
> 
> *reads the whole thread*
> 
> ...


AKA, another bad girl who's guilty as charged.


----------



## Hopefull363 (Feb 13, 2012)

I'm here. Slightly dissappointed though. Thought I was going to hear some big secret about men's thought process. :grin2:


----------



## Kristisha (Apr 29, 2013)

I was so curious to see what's the fuss about it, and I must sayids disappointing, because it's not that peaks my interest


----------



## thatbpguy (Dec 24, 2012)

Hopefull363 said:


> I'm here. Slightly dissappointed though. Thought I was going to hear some big secret about men's thought process. :grin2:


I could probably tell you all a man's "thought process" in about 1 paragraph.


----------



## Hopefull363 (Feb 13, 2012)

Are you sure you need a whole paragraph?


----------



## thatbpguy (Dec 24, 2012)

Hopefull363 said:


> Are you sure you need a whole paragraph?


Well, yeah, for the unabridged version.


----------



## bestyet2be (Jul 28, 2013)

thatbpguy said:


> I could probably tell you all a man's "thought process" in about 1 paragraph.


I dunno. That gets back to that thing I've wondered about: Why are women, on average, better writers than men, but at the extreme, most of the "great" authors are men????


----------



## thatbpguy (Dec 24, 2012)

bestyet2be said:


> I dunno. That gets back to that thing I've wondered about: Why are women, on average, better writers than men, but at the extreme, most of the "great" authors are men????


Probably because, in general, women are better about sharing their feelings.


----------



## Kitt (Jun 3, 2015)

thatbpguy said:


> Probably because, in general, women are better about sharing their feelings.


Men are, regrettably and generally, trained to not share their feelings....:frown2:

I admire men who ignore the status quo and are confident in their ability to share so they find ways to do so in a judgmental culture. I often think that is why Hemingway was such a "man's" man...he was an amazing purveyor of feelings and thoughts and so he had to show his overt masculinity in order to still be seen as an aggressive male since his best reflections in word had to do with the sentimentality of war and relationships.


----------



## bestyet2be (Jul 28, 2013)

Kitt said:


> Men are, regrettably and generally, *trained* to not share their feelings..


So you think it's more nurture, than nature?

Always observed that at the young elementary school ages, boys much more easily take to math, while girls just excel at reading & writing. That part seems nature, but doesn't explain the excess of great male / shortage of great female writers. ???


----------



## Kitt (Jun 3, 2015)

bestyet2be said:


> So you think it's more nurture, than nature?
> 
> Always observed that at the young elementary school ages, boys much more easily take to math, while girls just excel at reading & writing. That part seems nature, but doesn't explain the excess of great male / shortage of great female writers. ???


Just because female writers weren't acknowledged or celebrated doesn't mean they weren't great. 
Virginia Woolf, Aphra Behn, Toni Morrison, Margaret Atwood, Flannery O'Conner....not sure where you're getting your information. I can remember being told in kindergarten that math was for boys as late as 1976. I was told that the rest of my life and you are telling me it now. It is "nurture" to me but may feel differently to you. Perspective is everything....and yours may be different than mine and that is ok.


----------



## thatbpguy (Dec 24, 2012)

bestyet2be said:


> ... but doesn't explain the excess of great male / shortage of great female writers. ???


That's a tough question but deserves it's own thread somewhere. If you start one and I see it, I will offer my opinion.


----------



## Melinda123 (May 1, 2015)

I confess I checked it out, too~ 

I am so glad I no longer have in-laws. If I had it to do over, I would have looked for an orphan to marry.


----------



## WorkingWife (May 15, 2015)

thatbpguy said:


> OK, this is a test to see if any of our faithful women posters stray into this to check it out.
> 
> Now, ladies, if you have opted to check this thread please say so as this is all in good fun. And, we need to shame you for it.
> 
> ...


You had me at "Warning, women avoid..." But I saw it under "new posts" not "men's clubhouse". It reminds me of when we were kids home alone and a TV show said "This show is not intended for young audiences viewer discretion advised." My brother and I immediately turned the volume up and scooted forward...

BTW - Inlaws for 5 days? My husband would leave me.


----------



## SunnyT (Jun 22, 2011)

I just saw "warning...women avoid" on the side bar. So I HAD to!


----------



## bestyet2be (Jul 28, 2013)

thatbpguy said:


> That's a tough question but deserves it's own thread somewhere. If you start one and I see it, I will offer my opinion.


OK. Good idea! Here.


----------



## ABHale (Jan 3, 2016)

Hopefull363 said:


> I'm here. Slightly dissappointed though. Thought I was going to hear some big secret about men's thought process. :grin2:


You did, did you miss it?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## joannacroc (Dec 17, 2014)

I was curious if it was a test to see who looked at it just because of the title  Now I am wondering why on earth I fell for such an easy trap, and checked it out just to see if it was a trap. Color me chagrined.


----------



## ABHale (Jan 3, 2016)

Melinda123 said:


> I confess I checked it out, too~
> 
> I am so glad I no longer have in-laws. If I had it to do over, I would have looked for an orphan to marry.


I know that feeling all to well. But still have that f'en BIL to deal with. Never hated anyone until him and his wife. Wow needed that, thank you. Glad to know someone else been there.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nursejackie (May 22, 2015)

I looked ……...


----------



## LosingHim (Oct 20, 2015)

I peeked. You can't tempt me like that! I'll look every time cause I'm nosy!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

